# how do you solve a problem like a....wraithlord



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm a bit stuck, i usuallty play against Eldar, and a waithlord, is there anything for my imperial guard that can upset or kill a waithlord, without me concentrating all my heavy weapons on it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Generally, no. If you play an infantry heavy force, then you can ignore if for the first half of the game. If you use plenty of vehicles, then you'll want to get rid of it fast.

I use two anti-tank squads with missile launchers and one with autocannons. I tend to use the autocannons against Skimmers, and the missile launchers against wraithlords and avatars. Usually, if the wraithlord is not in cover, I can kill one a turn with 6 missile launchers if my dice are friendly, or in two turns if they are not. I don't waste tank firepower on wraithlords, or any other multiwound monstrous creature.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

ratlings/special weapons team snipers? hits on 2s, wounds on 4s

not too sure on the Wraithguard rules, if it has an armour value and it is greater than 12, your lucks out on this one.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Snipers work well, but your best bet are lascannons, which wound it on 3's and it doesn't get an armor save. Normally, I'd suggest power fists, but S6 still wounds T8 on a 6, so there's not much point in trying to go toe to toe with it like you could with Space Marines.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sniper rifles or lascannons as said above :smile:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I always found Plasma, Meltas, grenade launchers to be quite effective against wraithlords, I've lost count of the number of wraithlords lying dead due to a krak greande to the face


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, snipers, lascannons, or deep striking plasma gun vets. anything which wounds on less than a 4+ and doesnt allow armour saves.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Just keep in mind that Snipers allow a 3+ save, and assault weapons, while they may be able to remove the big nasties in a single turn require you to be within rapid fire/assault range of the rest of his army.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

a wraithlord charged me in close combat the other day (not in real life, in 40k world) he didn't kill my command unit, but i of course couldn't hurt him. can i just break off the close combat?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nope. Combat continues until one side is dead or fails morale and runs.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

does that mean i can hold up a wraithlord with conscripts?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes. 

My suggestion is any AP 2 or 1 weapons, Gauss, or Rending weapons. Pretty much anything you'd use to take down a Terminator.

-Dirge


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im out of date on Eldar atm, but the wraithlord used to have wounds and a armour save, if that is still so Gauss weaponry is actually usless agaisnt one.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Although gauss weapons nowadays wound anything on a 6, as well as cause a glancing hit, so not entirely useless


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

freaklord said:


> does that mean i can hold up a wraithlord with conscripts?


In fact, you can do even better with Close Order Drill and a nearby Commissar. Then they won't run, and the wraithlord has to chew through at least twenty of the buggers.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Question about close order drill, for a platoon, does it need to be all the squads in line or just the 10 man squads in the platoons?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Shadowfane said:


> Although gauss weapons nowadays wound anything on a 6, as well as cause a glancing hit, so not entirely useless


Ah not bad then !


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> In fact, you can do even better with Close Order Drill and a nearby Commissar. Then they won't run, and the wraithlord has to chew through at least twenty of the buggers.


conscripts can't take COD. but, remember to keep the commissar at the back so he isnt singles out and killed.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

a couple of lascannons up the butt tend to do the job. If you take tanks dedicate one tank to shoot at the wraithlord everyturn they are slow and will take a while to get to you. Do not use every hevay weapon on it you have atherthings to be shooting at aswell.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

For COD, only the members of that squad need to be in tight formation to receive the bonus.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

You can't keep commissars out of combat, you have to pile in after the first round of combat so they come into contact with a model.


----------



## Skr121 (Oct 3, 2007)

but with a full platoon of conscripts and the commissar in the back, he probably won't be touched until after the game is over.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Words_of_Truth said:


> You can't keep commissars out of combat, you have to pile in after the first round of combat so they come into contact with a model.


yes, he is still in combat with the wraithlord, but you dont to put him im b2b or within 2" or the wraithlord can single him out right? he needs to stay out of the fighting, but still give them the bonus.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

AFAIK, the Indy Commissar is an Indy Character, and thusly must be in base to base contact in order to hit or be hit. As long as there are enough Conscripts to go around, the Indy Commie is safe from the Wraithlord.


----------



## Skr121 (Oct 3, 2007)

So can an independent character always be singled out by anyone close enough? Even if they have a command squad or something like that?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Only in close combat, and only if the enemy can get into base to base contact with the Indy Character. Likewise, the Indy Character must be in base to base contact with the enemy in order to fight. He can still offer his leadership and various other special rules to the squad even when not fighting himself.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The only thing i could find about command squads and retinues in the rule book says they can't leave the unit till its destroyed, it doesn't say they offer any more protection, so i guess it can be.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

can we keep this on topic, or perhaps start a new thread for discussion of command squad related shizz?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Trying to hold them up with Conscripts is pretty weak imo. No doubt he'll have scorpians, Banshees or Harlequins that'll chew through your guys in a turn.

Just blast em with Lascannons.

8 Lascannon is the minimum I field. I'd take more but I also like to squeeze in 3 pies and a shed load of rough riders.


----------



## Sammus Ventris (Oct 31, 2007)

snipers do the job verry well, i have a squad of 8 snipers to deal with a nasty but ugly multi wound creature, buth indeed as mentioned before the dice will have to be on your side :grin:


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Conscripts can take close order drill. But its still not a good idea unless that wraithlord is gonna hit something even more valuable next turn it you dont take it down.


----------



## DaSeer (Nov 5, 2007)

Honestly you should be giggling he had not converted his WraithLord to a Falcon (Reminds me of de-transformer... nvm). Wraithlords are really easy to take down if you know how vulnerable it is actually.

Good weapons to take it down includes; Sniping, Rending, Strength X (always wound on 2+/3+/4+/5+/6+) The 3+ Amour saves is not that scary afterall, i mean all SM are 3+ saves. What you are after is the T8 they have.

If you can't destroy it, you can just steer clear of it's way. 6" movement is really slow and a Wriahtlord only carries two heavy weapons. Just feed him some juicy ImperialGuardsman and he should feel satisfied.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

last game i played Eldar i killed him any way. heavy boltered him to little bits after some hot lascannon action, now the problem is the Avatar.


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wraithlords are only half as tough as a "Defensive Package" Falcon... so first off you should be glad he didn't have 3 of those. But in short if you face a Wraithlord, take a quick look at its configuration... If it is built for Close Combat, then shoot the crap out of it with High Str weapons, and or Snipers.... If the Wraithlord is built for Shooting (EML & BL) then hit it with a "Tarpit" unit as early as possible and/or drive some CC specialists into it (Termies, Genstealers, Harlequins, etc).... They are not that bad, especially if you can combine these two tactics to drop it quickly (shoot it with something big, and then assault it with a CC specialist team).

Cheers and Happy Gaming.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Usually you can pretty much ignore a wraithlord. By the time it's relevant you've already won or lost anyway. As they are so unreliable, and pretty crappy in escalation they're quite rare now. It's the harlequins you should be worried about...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

When Harlies want to Kiss me, I just give them a Lick with my Flamers! I still have never been impressed with Harlequins. 

Wraithlords, on the other hand, are farily common in my group. There are actually 5 of them in my house right now, and there are still 3 other Eldar players to account for theirs as well.

Wraithlords are great fire magnets simply because there is less than a 50/50 chance that ANY shot will cause a wound, and that is not taking cover into consideration. Keeping in mind that a wound will not 'Stun' or 'Shake' a Wraithlord, and you have a very reliable BS4 support unit for a firebase, that can not only add additional firepower, but thwart enemy attempts at assaulting your firebase. 3 Wraithlords and an Avatar will make mincemeat of just about anything that gets close, and when used to support a shooty firebase of Guardians, Dragons, Avengers, Spiders, Vypers (remembering that all of these units can fire at full effect while advancing), can make for a very mean army that can lay waste to anything on the field while on the move, claiming objectives.

Sure, the Wraithlord can be brought down. But, do you want to dedicate all of that firepower to one unit? Or, better yet, can you afford not to remove it when it's packing the right weapons to destroy your more expensive vehicles?


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

I often use a little Inquisitorialy associated friend of mine known as the Eversor assassin. Works like a charm on anything the enemy thinks is badass. As long as you infiltrate him far enough away to avoid fire yet run at the wraithlords sowing merry destruction. Even if he dies after downing the wraithlord, he has already made up his point cost.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

if you are infantry heavy then i would ignore it until uve taken everything else. use a single unit as a meat sheild - bog it down in cc where it wont be able to blast the rest of your army away and if uve got time after u can concentrate on destroying it.


----------



## yaspro (Nov 24, 2007)

meltagun should work


----------



## Keyonmatthews (Dec 1, 2007)

*Too much attention to them*

I play Eldar and I take two Wraithlords. 
In my opinion, everyone spends WAY too much time trying to kill the wraithlords. The best solution is to kill everything else in the eldar army and ignore the wraithlord altogether. I mean, its not exactly going anywhere fast a 6' a turn, and its kill ratio will at most take down a model or two a turn... 
Most everything else in my army will easily fall to mass HB or AC fire... even bolters are very dealy to toughness 3 eldar.


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

try snipers, they have as good a chance as killing a wraithlord. I once took down a healthy wraithlord in one turn of shooting.

Bigest problem with them is you end up thinking about them as a vehicle, because of the way they look and the high toughness.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

I personally would go with lascannons, they wound on 3+ and allow no save...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

I would try sending a 5 man squad of harderened veterans with 3 melta guns, has a reasonable chance of getting a wound or 2 on it and not too expenisve if it gets wiped out. If that dont work then an eversor assassain is pretty effective as well, and can give the avatar a headache if the dice are on your side


----------



## blaablaa (May 23, 2008)

i play eldar and all's i have to say is wraithlords are not good they die wayyyyyyyy to fast


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

after all this talk, before I put in my ideas/experiences, I have a question...
What exactly can a Wraithlord take. My usual Eldar opponent is notorius for misinterpretting his codex (he's a stickler for language, and GW is notorious for shitty use of the english language, British they may be, ironically)
My opponent usually gives his 'Lord 2 HW's (can never tell, and they are always balanced on the shoulders, so that he can switch them out w/out hurting the badass paintjob he has on the older models), a wraitsword, and the PF's with flamers underslung... is he getting it wrong, is he bullshitting me, should I be pissed?

As for killing it, I found rendings work, massed krak missile salvoes (one of my dev squads has 4 ml's in it, so they can put out that sort of firepower without wasting half of my guns) on the other hand, I once went 5 turns without hitting it with those krak missiles even once (I was pissed, needless to say).

I hate Wraithlords, and hope my advice causes the death of several... lololol


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

no wraithlors can have four guns if that your question 2 light weapons and 2 big more heavy a guns but if it take 2 big guns it cant take sword


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah there a tough nut in combat best bet don't let it get there


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

Not really just depends on ur army i took down a wraithlord in one turn with my Archon on a jetbike with an aganizer.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

I don't see a desperate need to kill the wraithlord as an Imperial Guard player. You can ignore it, it's very slow.


----------

